# Stuck at the Red M? Try this.



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I've now gotten this to work four times. I am using the latest CWR and the 090211 CM4GB build. I'm trying to figure out if I'm actually on to something or just chasing ghosts. I'm likely completely off my rocker, but four successful attempts seems like a trend and less like a coincidence.

When you flash a file (I did this with the Jakebites updates and gapps) and the phone hangs wait a minute and plug the phone into a wall charger. Your LED should flash for just a second. About ten seconds later, the LED will turn green and the CM logo will appear.

I let the phone go long enough at the Red M that the hard key lights turned on and the screen turned off. Again, plugging the phone in to a charger gave the LED flash, then the LED on, and he phone finished booting.

I'm going to SBF to 602 and work on recreating this again. If anyone else here can try, I'd be interested to see your results.


----------

